# Another Tomato Pie (I can't wait for summer)



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

1 (9 inch) unbaked pie shell
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup whole milk
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon dried parsley

1 1/2 tablespoons dried 
 minced onion
1/2 cup cottage cheese
5 plum tomatoes; diced
1 1/4 cups shredded Swiss cheese

Preheat oven to 375°

I would blind bake shell for 10 minutes before filling.

Get a bowl big enough to whisk the eggs, milk, salt, basil, parsley, onion flakes and cottage cheese until everything is incorporated in.  Layer tomatoes evenly round the shell in circles.  Sprinkle with the Swiss Cheese then pour on the egg and cottage cheese mixture 

Bake 45 minutes or until set in center.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you have to salt and drain the tomatoes first? Does the crust get soggy?

I tried making  a tomato pie (Paula Deen's) and it was awful. I like th idea of it, but hated the one I made. So did my husband.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

I did salt mine and I had quite a slew of toatoes everywhere when I made 5 pies at once!!! lol - I know I had some left over so the next day the crust was a little soggy but that's when the pie was the best.  Paula Dean probably had one made with mayonnaise - I have to look for recipes that contain the least mayo for the tomato pie - what I liked about this one is it had NO mayonnaise.  I can't wait to try it.

I bet you could also dry out the tomatoes in the oven a bit - and they would sweeten up rather nicely I'm sure!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I went to see which recipe I made when I made the 5 and I used Paula Dean's oddly enough.  LOL  The first tomato pie I made (after having eaten one made by my husband's secretary) I hated and threw most of it away.  But then when I made Paula Dean's I liked it.  Was the mayo taste really strong to you?


----------



## Raine (Feb 17, 2005)

Here ya go. From one of my bbq buddies.

http://www.garryhoward.com/Rincon/RinconScenes.htm


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

I only see pics Rainee - is there supposed to be a recipe?

OMG - what a beautiful place to live!!!!!!


----------



## Raine (Feb 17, 2005)

yep, pictures of green tomatoes.


----------

